# Fujitsu Lifebook S7111 - System recovery



## invalid_id (Mar 14, 2009)

I need help with system recovery on a Fujitsu Lifebook S7111.

Operating system: Windows XP Home


1. I don't have a recovery CD (couldn't I find the hot key either)
2. I can't format the drive, or install Windows from Windows CD, it tells me no hard drive is found.

I have found the drivers, but it wont let me install them / reinstall them because what I have is older than what is installed on the OS.

Windows does boot, its filled with mal-ware, virus and the like so I don't want to save anything, I just want a clean recovery.

If all else fails I could purchase a new 80G or something and install the drivers manually. 


If anyone could help me solve my dilemma it'll be much appreciated.


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

Well to begin with you should have a recovery CD or an XP Home install CD. If you don't have these, you could try to order the recovery CD from Fujitsu (cheaper) or you can buy a full XP Home or Pro version (expensive). See the link:

http://www.fujitsu.com/sg/services/computing/pc/support/drivers/recovery.html

See also p.68 (RESTORING THE FACTORY IMAGE) of the linked document:
http://www.fujitsupc.com/www/content/pdf/SupportGuides/S7110_UG_B6FH-8881-01EN-00.pdf


----------



## invalid_id (Mar 14, 2009)

I do not have the original recovery cd's.

I do have an XP Home edition cd.


I cannot format the drive.

I cannot install windows on the drive.

I cannot repair windows.


I do have drivers, but it wont allow me to use them since they are out of date.

-------------

So I need a way to recover the laptop to factory settings by making a recovery cd with the drivers i have.

anyone have an idea how this can be done? if its possible.


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

Have you checked out the links I provided? I hope you did because they have the info you need. I believe the linked PDF file I provided give you the instructions how to. Here is another link about Fujitsu recovery process.

http://www.fujitsu.com/sg/services/computing/pc/support/drivers/recovery_process.html

I believe the links provide steps and instructions on how to recover to factory settings. If you do not have the needed tools then I suggest you call Fujitsu.


----------

